# Arobase sur mac book pro en virtual pc



## XRMAC (23 Octobre 2009)

Dingue, vive MAC !
Bon maintenant, j'ai besoin de windows pour certaines applications , je l'ai installé à partir de Desktop, il ne reconnait pas la clé (je l'ai acheté - windows 7 - légalement à la FNAC !) bien sûr, le support windows n'a su que me dire que ma clé était valide, et que c'était à cause de DESKTOP !!!
Je pense que c'est parce que je n'ai pas encore de connexion internet sur virtual pc ...
je tente la config, et là je me heurte à la touche arobase sur mon mac book pro, elle ne fonctionne pas en virtual pc !! quelqu'un a t'il la solution ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## manix93 (23 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour, sur vmware pour moi c'est la touche "alt" + (chiffre) 0

donc combinaison alt+0


----------



## marvel63 (23 Octobre 2009)

essaie ctrl + alt + 0 ou alt droite + 0
Cela dépend du clavier Mac et du systeme de clavier de windows.
Pour etre certain de pouvoir faire ce que tu veux, utilise l'outil "clavier visuel" dans les Accessoires de Windows.


----------



## XRMAC (23 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous les deux, les deux méthodes fonctionnent.
Je n'ai pas encore réussi à me connnecter via win7, patiente ......


----------

